# Homemade Tropheus Food



## bevans76 (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking to make some easy homemade food for my tropheus duboisi. Anyone have any suggestions or know a link to where this topic may've been covered already?

Thanks in advance,
Bryan


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

How about this one?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=211574


----------

